
Show HN: Matchimals.fun – an open-source puzzle/matching card game for kids - chrisheninger
https://www.matchimals.app
======
chrisheninger
Hey HN–

Matchimals.fun is an animal matching puzzle card game I made for the kids in
my family. I initially built a web version using React and boardgame.io– and
over the course of the past year I've turned it into a React-Native app.

iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1348821168](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1348821168)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matchimals](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matchimals)

All the source code is available for browsing on GitHub:
[https://github.com/igravitystudios/matchimals.fun](https://github.com/igravitystudios/matchimals.fun)

While the game is compatible with phones– it definitely plays best on tablets.
It's far from perfect and there's still a lot that can be done to improve it–
but I'm happy to have the initial version published to the app stores.

Would love any feedback you folks may have.

